# Materials for making slingshot



## Falkon (Feb 19, 2016)

I am going to purchase a slingshot very soon but would also like to make some for fun. I am trying to find a readily available material for my first project. The only thing I found locally were cutting boards at walmart. They are about $7 and less than 1/2 thick. Recommendations for materials and where to find them? Also, where can I get Theraband to make my own band sets? Medical supply stores or online?


----------



## Pablo88 (Jul 22, 2015)

I buy Theraband gold on Amazon.com also you can check out simpleshot.com.

I use 3/4 inch birch plywood to make my board cut slingshots.

I get my wood from Orchard Supply Hardware or Michaels Craft store.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

My local hardware store sells hobby sized cuttings of good both side plywood (12x12) for like $3.

I've seen people use appropriate thickness cutting boards made from HDPE. As started above, craft stores like Michaels also have some items.

I got my TBG from eBay and Amazon has many options as well.

If I was in the USA, I'd be getting my stuff from a supporting vendor like Simple-Shot. Great selection, answer questions quickly and have free shipping over $10. Then you know you are getting stuff known to work with slingshots and not some old, defective, dried up stock.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Search "HDPE sheet" in Ebay. I've bought 1" thick commercial HDPE board remnants that work out to ~$3 per SS frame. Commercial HDPE is inexpensive, easy to work and close to indestructible. If you want to make robust, durable SS frames that'll outlive you--without putting in countless hours of time and effort--I think it's the way to go. I've also bought bulk rolls of TBG on Ebay for good prices.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Walmart has its version of exercise bands, many here use that with success. Theraband is also sold by Warmart... you can order from Walmart online and have it shipped free to any other Walmart near you if your store doesn't stock what you want. They will also ship to your front door.

Building supplies sometimes carry HDPE boards and cutting boards work fine if thick enough. Hardwood plywood is good but make sure it's the thin laminate type. Pine plywood also is fine but make sure the frame and forks are thick, not flimsy board cuts...but thick ones. Starboard is HDPE sheet used for house siding...cheap per frame. Cutting board HDPE is usually white and usually less than a half inch thick, not good for frames with powerful bands but good for BB and light ammo shooters and pickle fork slingshots if you are into that. Epoxy won't stick to HDPE so don't try to laminate it by gluing, it'll eventually bend and come apart.

If you use for example bamboo cutting boards make sure you either use it in conjunction with a hardwood ply board core or laminate or cross grain laminate the cutting boards and end up with almost an inch thickness at the handle/fork junction to prevent breakage and snapping back in your face/eyes.

I use a thick template for most everything for comfort and strength... free at
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/24971-samson2c-frontal-target-side/
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/24969-profile-with-template/

Check the template section of this forum for a huge array of templates to copy or modify.


----------



## Georges Gaggo (Dec 12, 2015)

Look for leftover pieces at your local hardware store (birch plywood, solid wood). normally these are sold at a modest price ($3-$10) and you maight find nice pieces large enough for building a SS.


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks Georges Gaggo, good idea, I scrounged up some great hardwood flooring material and a 1" thick maple board about 3" long for just about nothing. Whew! This maple is no joke to cut. My portable jig is not doing too well and the coping saw method is taking forever. Well, it's a good way to practice delayed gratification.


----------



## Bill1776 (Jul 9, 2018)

Falcon,

I'm not an expert by any means, but I used to make slingshots ad a kid, and recently made one for my grandson, and since then, I have make ten mom. I scout around for a natural fork in a tree branch, then strip the bark, let it dry then shape it with my pocket knife. I use bicycle inner tubes for the elastic bands by cutting them into suitable strips. I cut leather strips from old work shoes for the pouches. I stretch the rubber over the tops of the forks and secure it with several wrappings of strong; cut slits in the leather then slip the rubber through them and attach them with string also. Then you're off and shooting. Let me know how it goes.

Bill1776


----------

